

Stack Overflow 2010 Analytics - phwd
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/12/stack-overflow-2010-analytics/

======
citricsquid
The size of India vs. United Kingdom and the relatively similar visit
percentage is interesting. Does this mean the UK has a large number of devs or
India has a small number?

~~~
paraschopra
You should not compare absolute population of two countries. Rather you should
compare population with Internet/computer access which I'm guessing should be
similar.

PS: On a similar note I'm surprised China is missing from the list.

~~~
aadvaark
And the number of people comfortable with English.

------
callmeed
I'm surprised by the number of IE users—seems high for a community of devs.

~~~
icco
I was more blown away by the number of Windows users, the IE numbers seem
pretty reasonable, especially considering the huge .NET crowd there.

~~~
zyb09
Well these are World stats, not Palo Alto stats. Windows dominating shouln't
be a surprise really.

------
yuvadam
tl;dr; - visitors are more spread out on the globe, Google is the undefeated
referrer, SO visitors love Firefox, Windows, and screen resolutions are
getting bigger and wider.

Nothing too interesting, really.

------
DanielN
Can anyone explain to me how they get user screen resolutions?

~~~
thechangelog
Google Analytics provides resolution and colour depth info.

------
Jun8
Why no Russia in top countries? Do they have a similar site?

------
jdludlow
iOS will jump up sharply from 0.4% in 2011 if the folks at Stack Overflow make
the site usable with that system. From mobile Safari the site is crippled. You
can type in an answer, but the formatting tools and preview panes don't work
at all.

~~~
imack
The most common use case of Stack Overflow will be a programmer working away
on code encountering a problem, googling for a fix, and finding it on stack
overflow. I don't see how mobile would enhance that.

While I appreciate there are a few hardcores who will want to answer questions
on the go, I can't see that being a big priority.

~~~
tednaleid
As an anecdotal point of reference, I monitor a number of stackoverflow
categories with RSS feeds. I commonly read and answer these feeds with Reeder
on my iPad sitting in a comfy chair in my living room, not at my computer.

I answer less questions than I normally would if the interface were better.

(maybe this is fitting into the definition of "a few hardcores" for you
though)

